# Would you ever pay for sex?



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

YES


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 6, 2003)

I would lol for 10 buck's.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you didnt even [email protected]#$%ing vote


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

No..but thats the poing of having hubz


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

For me.. it all depends on how much I want it.. how much I want her, and how much money i have left in my account


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

how many hookers have you banged, rhom?

and how much did they cost?


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 6, 2003)

I just voted


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> how many hookers have you banged, rhom?
> 
> and how much did they cost?


 No hookers for me man.. Actually living in SF, you'll never know what you really are getting. Plus they outlawed prostitution here.. We just have MPs now..


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

My girlfriend went to Vegas and they handed out cardss with Hookers Phone numbers on them, but they were like $2,000 or some sh*t


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> but they were like $2,000 or some sh*t


 oh dear god


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > how many hookers have you banged, rhom?
> ...


 I'd think wearing a condom would be enough... i think

yes of course prostition is essentially illegal in all states, but that hardly stops it

im thinking its prolly quite possible to just go into a strip club, buy a lapdance and in the process ask the girl which, if any, chicks in the joint will put out for cash


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> im thinking its prolly quite possible to just go into a strip club, buy a lapdance and in the process ask the girl which, if any, chicks in the joint will put out for cash


 Ive never known someone so desperate in my life.









I wouldnt pay for it...thats just pathetic. Besides why would you want to pay a whore to have sex with you, when a million other guys just like you or worse have already banged her














Just imagine how many STD's they may have...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

some sex is better than no sex at all, seemings how i have been dealing with no sex at all for the past year and a half
paying for it, without the a risky time expenditure is the safest bet there is to getting it in my opinion


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

f*ck no i wouldnt


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nah i wouldn't.. honestly. Cause the feel and want of sex makes you want to do anyting. But once your "done" it feels just like anything else. Plus you'll regret having to cough up skrillz..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Nah i wouldn't.. honestly. Cause the feel and want of sex makes you want to do anyting. But once your "done" it feels just like anything else.
> 
> Plus you'll regret having to cough up skrillz..


getting MY orgasm is not a primary interest-- i have orgasms every fuckin day, and i stil distinctly recall i lasted about 30 seconds with the last chick i banged.

*The tactics and methods in getting her to cum is what interests me*. I'm totally unfamiliar with them, as my only session lasted about 30 minutes, and in the dark. Yeah sure theres a gazillion sex guides out there, but i want the satisfaction of doing it myself instead of just reading about the crap

I'm totally content to pay for it and theres no f*cking way in hell i could regret paying for something I know I won't be able to get without a drastic change in lifestyle.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

One time I packed this chick a bowl for a bj


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> One time I packed this chick a bowl for a bj


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

:rock:


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> One time I packed this chick a bowl for a bj


 id say a fair deal i havent paid for sex the toffe gets paid for it lol but hey at my bachelor party whne i decide to get married and i have a gang of stripers and i pay for them and they do extra i wont say no hey its ur money if u want to have fun who am i to judge bang on brotha














just be careful and make sure shes hot lol


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

drew must be such a hunk, i wonder how much it would cost for a night with him


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> drew must be such a hunk, i wonder how much it would cost for a night with him


Why are you interested?!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

mightily so, im worried he's too shy to be open about it tho :sad:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I pay every time I wake up the next day









but as for cash - it is not quite the same when they dont take money, but they do take drinks, taxi fare and all of your tabs and drink so you end up just as poor.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I voted yes....because in all relationships it boils down to you paying for sex.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

No, i dont think so.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I voted yes....because in all relationships it boils down to you paying for sex.


 glad your back p45...







...love the topic..and no never paid for sex in my life..no need...but i might be interested as i see drew is a stud muffin...









and i totally agree with the statement above..


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

I WILL NOT PAY!
I WILL NOT PAY FOR SEX OR WATER








BEKUZ BOTH OF THEM ARE FREE!
LaZy


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I voted yes....because in all relationships it boils down to you paying for sex.










Isn't that the truth Mike


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I voted no...but then I remembered Thailand














, so change one "no" to a "yes"!!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Hell NO! Just jerk it. It's free! PLus 99% of hookers are HEINOUS. But Xexon hit the nail right on the head....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yes, I should have made the question clearer and concise, now that everyone is trying to nitpick at it


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

college girls are so easy... no need to pay for it


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> college girls are so easy... no need to pay for it


 well yeah, if you have arms the size of tree trunks then its definitely not a big issue, Sgt. Slaughter


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I was thinking about this thoroughly P45. I tried understanding it from your point of view and kinda got what your saying. If I've never had sex before, especially aa a teenager with hormones running wild.. yes I most def would do anything to get sex, even if I had to pay for it. But having experience with the whole sexuality thing, theres more dicipline with wanting, needing and getting.. especially when having to pay for it


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> BDKing57 said:
> 
> 
> > college girls are so easy... no need to pay for it
> ...


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

YES, definitely. I'm pretty lucky when it comes to this (or used to be anyway, same g/f 3 yr now) , but if I wasn't I don't see the harm in prostitution. Vegas girls are really expensive and look like porn stars (the good ones anyways). Kentucky girls are like 10 bucks and look like your aunt that lives in a trailer park (I once again refer to Gummo). If you break it down, all sex cost money, like xenon said. 
I was on a rugby trip a couple of years ago to Windsor, and a fellow teammate who had recently been released from prison bought a hooker on his mom's credit card. That my friends ... takes balls. You have to admit, it's better for somebody to pay for sex than it is to take it forcefully. John


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Whoops, I meant I was pretty good at picking up girls, not paying for whores. Reads a little different then I intended. That was around 40 lb's ago though. G/f makes you lazy when you don't have to work for it anymore.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

alvin said:


> Whoops, I meant I was pretty good at picking up girls, not paying for whores.


 Sure, thats what you meant...


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

if u got a girl, getting laid is normal.

but if i was single and horribly ugly, then i guess paying for it would be the only option

*Sex is like air, its only a problem when you're not getting any*


----------



## Selecta (May 31, 2003)

Just go for it!
Get her to come to you.
Double wrap it and don't tell anyone.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I voted yes....because in all relationships it boils down to you paying for sex.


 i was gonna say the same thing...when i meet someone new thats what my plan is...so u take her to a movie/dinner which cost money and in return expect something back....although some chicks dont do it first night but its always worth a try!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I voted yes....because in all relationships it boils down to you paying for sex.
> ...


 I understand your points of view.. but theres a difference. One is a direct purpose by paying for sex, while the other is treating out a chick and having sex unexpectantly...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I voted no...but then I remembered Thailand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

For Xmas....I think I will have to buy you dudes some of those pocket pussys


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

black_bullet said:


> For Xmas....I think I will have to buy you dudes some of those pocket pussys


 really?


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Sure...the lady at the sex store thinks Im..a nempho anyway


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

oh sh*t, i feel like a real n00b now...

what's a pocket p*ssy?


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Gonna be banned sooner than I thought....but its this bag type thing...that simulates the female genetiles


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> oh sh*t, i feel like a real n00b now...
> 
> what's a pocket p*ssy?


 the one under my bed....... oops i mean the one i saw in the magazines looked like a piece of rubber formed to look like a vagina... wonder if they feel like the real thing or not... anyone have first "hand" experience with this phenomena?


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> BDKing57 said:
> 
> 
> > college girls are so easy... no need to pay for it
> ...


 its not the arms thet have to be the size of a tree trunk.....


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

I have, not.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

so I guess you have to like staple one of those things to a chair or something, while simultaneously watching porn?


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

i wonder if it comes with instructions


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

maybe the deluxe version vibrates


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

I think you are thinking along the lines of another sex simulator


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

hrmm.. do you have a sister black bullet?.... (single preferably)


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

BB, can i have one for X-Mas?


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

no...thankfully there is only one even remotly of my kind..the world couldnt handle any more.









Sure Unx...but I honestly dont see why you would want one...since you have no use for it


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

trading 3 rbp's for sex... will seperate.. send pm


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

BB: That is true. I have you.


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

I thought it was I that had you...by the...nevermind


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

black_bullet said:


> Sure Unx...but I honestly dont see why you would want one...since you have no use for it


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

no i would not never had to and never will .
ive always gotten my fair share and sometimes other peoples share as well hahahaha
dixon


----------

